# Kyosho PERFEX ESC



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

I was out running a TT01 of mine that has a PERFEX ESC and well it's pretty wet out up here, it got wet, and well died.. is there anyone on here that can fix them? 

Or is it not worth fixing?

Thanks Zac


----------



## Diff Dude (Oct 2, 2004)

Dry it out with a hair dryer then try it again, it might work.

DiffDude


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

it smells of that burnt electronics smell.. but I will maybe try it now that's been a couple days


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

it is in fact blown.. took the case off and separated the boards and there is a fet or something like it blown

as soon as you plug a batt in the chassis takes off in reverse with the switch off or on

can anyone help fix it?? it looks like a fairly easy solder job..


----------

